# Question on possible desk pen



## MSGMP (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a CSUSA basic snap cap fountain pen kit that I really don't like. The snap cap looks cheap and the brass tube is exposed at the coupling area. I was thinking of making a desk pen with it by just using the lower barrel and making a doomed holder to store the pen in. My question is: will the pen being stored at an angle, with the nib in a downward position, present any problems with the ink leaking out? I have made a few fountain pens but am far from an expert, or even a novice, on them. Thanks


----------



## jhprice (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think it will be a big problem.


----------

